# lapicero, lapicera, lápiz, bolígrafo, birome,  pluma, portaminas



## quesuerte

!Hola a todos¡

Tengo una preguntita sobre la palabra "lapicero". Cuando estaba en Alicante dije "lapicero" y todos se burlaron de mí! Pero en Salamanca, los estudiantes la uso tanto como los profesores. Yo, personalmente, pensé que era una palabra latina, pero ya me parece que no...

¿Qué opináis sobre el uso de esta palabra? ¿La usáis? ¡Quiero oír vuestras opiniones!

Un montón de besos


----------



## ismael37

Hola:

En España se usan _lápiz _y _lapicero_, aunque _lápiz_ es más común. No entiendo por qué se rieron cuando dijiste _lapicero_. 
Hablando con algunos mexicanos descubrí que en algunas partes de México una de las dos palabras, no recuerdo cuál, también se entiende como bolígrafo (España) o pluma (México).

Un saludo.


----------



## horusankh

ismael37 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España se usan _lápiz _y _lapicero_, aunque _lápiz_ es más común. No entiendo por qué se rieron cuando dijiste _lapicero_.
> Hablando con algunos mexicanos descubrí que en algunas partes de México una de las dos palabras, no recuerdo cuál, también se entiende como bolígrafo (España) o pluma (México).
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola:

No es tanto que en México se entienda como "pluma", (que sería un "bolígrafo" o una "pluma fuente", es decir, se escribe con tinta), sino que usamos "lapicero" para referirnos a esto, que también llamamos "portaminas", y que para nosotros es diferente de un lápiz.

Tal vez lo que entendieron cuando dijiste "lapicero" es el bote donde se ponen los lápices, que también puede ser.

Saludos.

*Eliminación de hipervínculos descontinuados. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Argónida

Para referirse a esto es más común usar lápiz que lapicero, aunque ambos son correctos. También es verdad que mucha gente se refiere a esto otro como lapicero, no al de mi primera foto. No es mi caso. Yo la palabra lapicero no la suelo usar. Pero tampoco veo motivo de risa que alguien la use. No sé si es que en Alicante tiene otro significado.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con Argónida, aunque se usa más lápiz, por lo menos por mi zona, lapicero es perfectamente correcto y no encuentro ningún motivo para que se riesen.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mangato

Lápiz es mucho más común, pero lapicero permanece en uso. Es una palabra que en mi niñez usaban preferentemente los profesores de más edad. _"Teneis que afilar bien los lapiceros"_

En algunas jergas, _lapicero y usar el lapicero_, tienen un sentido figurado con significado de órgano sexual masculino


----------



## Artajerjes

Adicionalmente, consulto:

El diccionario de WR me dejó confundido, "lapicero" es lo que contiene al lápiz o mina; mientras que "lapicera" es una pluma fuente, pero también puede ser lapicero.


En mi país utilizamos ambos para referirnos a la pluma fuente (tinta, no mina de lápiz). 
¿Es "lapicero" o "lapicera"? 
¿Utilizo ambos indistintamente? 
¿Cual usan para cual en sus países?


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela decimos:

Lapicero, Bolígrafo (pluma)
Lápiz (se que otras personas le llaman gráfito)
Portaminas (aquel que se le introduce minas o conitos con punta de gráfito)
Creyones o Colores


----------



## San

quesuerte said:


> !Hola a todos¡
> 
> Tengo una preguntita sobre la palabra "lapicero". Cuando estaba en Alicante dije "lapicero" y todos se burlaron de mí! Pero en Salamanca, los estudiantes la uso tanto como los profesores. Yo, personalmente, pensé que era una palabra latina, pero ya me parece que no...



Es latina, deriva de lápiz, antes lapis, que viene del latín pasando por el italiano según dice mi Corominas.



> ¿Qué opináis sobre el uso de esta palabra? ¿La usáis? ¡Quiero oír vuestras opiniones!


No la uso ni la había oído nunca para referirse a un lápiz. O sea, que a lo mejor yo también me hubiera reído 

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo sí he oído usar "lapicero" para lo que yo llamo "lápiz" (para mí "lapicero" es el vaso donde se guardan los lápices, bolígrafos, etc.), pero no me gusta, me parece un uso algo anticuado.

Lo que yo entiendo por:
Lápiz (de madera, con la mina incrustada, se afila, se gasta)
Lapicero (un recipiente donde se guardan utensilios de escritura)
Portaminas (de plástico o metal, se reponen las minas, la mina se suele sacar con un botón)
Para completar:
Bolígrafo (con punta de bola)
Pluma (estilográfica) (con punt hendida, el grosor del trazo se controla por la presión y la orientación)
Rotulador (normalmente con punta de fieltro)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias sólo se usa *lápiz*.
Lapicero suena a típica palabra "goda" que si uno la dice, o no se entiende bien, o suena rematadamente cursi.
Yo diría que es una palabra _shiboleth _¿se escribe así? que al igual que *sacapuntas ( *en Canarias, afilador) demuestran que uno no es canario y que en los niños, no en los mayores, sí recuerdo que solían provocar risa si alguien recién llegado de la península las decía.


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> Yo sí he oído usar "lapicero" para lo que yo llamo "lápiz" (para mí "lapicero" es el vaso donde se guardan los lápices, bolígrafos, etc.), pero no me gusta, me parece un uso algo anticuado.
> 
> 
> 
> *Para mí eso es un portalapices o cartuchera, bueno así le decimos por acá.*


----------



## falbala84

Aquí el "lapicero" se suele usar como el vaso donde se dejan los lápices en el escritorio, pero el "estuche" ("portalápices" aquí no se usa) o "cartuchera" es la bolsita, normalmente con cremallera aunque puede ser "de lata", donde se llevan los lápices y utensilios de escritura de un sitio a otro.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina, un *lapicero o portalápices* es un recipiente generalmente cilíndrico donde se guardan estos elementos. Una *cartuchera* es un estuche que cumple la misma función, y es lo que generalmente se lleva a la escuela.

Un *lápiz* es generalmente de madera, y tiene un centro de grafito.
Un *portaminas* es generalmente de plástico o metal y tiene una mina de grafito que se va alargando cuando se aprieta un botoncito en el otro extremo del objeto.
Una *lapicera* es generalmente de plástico o metal, y tiene un tanque de tinta.
Un *bolígrafo* es lo mismo que una lapicera, salvo que tiene una bolita en la punta.
Una *birome* es lo mismo que un bolígrafo.
Una *pluma* es una especie de lapicera con punta más elaborada, generalmente cara y con un aire antiguo; o una pluma literalmente, como se usaba antiguamente para escribir mojándola en un tintero.

En el uso corriente y coloquial, *lapicera*, *birome* y *bolígrafo* son sinónimos, siendo más usados el primer y el segundo término.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hablando de artilugios para escribir, los más antiguos del lugar deben recordar, como yo, el *pizarrín*. Era una barrita cilíndrica de pizarra  que afilábamos como un lápiz y con la que escribíamos en la pizarra de piedra personal.

Era la edad de piedra...


----------



## susantash

Kangy said:


> Un *portaminas* es generalmente de plástico o metal y tiene una mina de grafito que se va alargando cuando se aprieta un botoncito en el otro extremo del objeto. A esto le llamamos lápiz mecánico.
> Una *lapicera* es generalmente de plástico o metal, y tiene un tanque de tinta.
> Un *bolígrafo* es lo mismo que una lapicera, salvo que tiene una bolita en la punta. A esto en Uruguay también le llamamos lapicera.
> Una *birome* es lo mismo que un bolígrafo.
> En el uso corriente y coloquial, *lapicera*, *birome* y *bolígrafo* son sinónimos, siendo más usados el primer y el segundo término. Igualmente en Uruguay


----------



## Guachipem

Es cierto que en Canarias no se usa "lapicero", sólo lápiz; yo al menos no he oído nunca a ningún canario decir "lapicero" como algo normal, y de hecho recuerdo que la primera vez que lo oí con el significado de lápiz me sonó extraño (tal vez tendría 9 o 10 años, y no fue en absoluto motivo de risa, sólo una palabra más). Ahora que llevo unos meses en Salamanca, he notado que aquí la gente lo usa bastante, sobre todo si son de los alrededores, pero no me sueña demasiado extraño.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Difiero de mi compatriota Kangy con respecto a lo que es lapicera. Lo que ocurre es que hasta hace unos 25 años era obligatorio usar pluma fuente en la enseñanza primaria, la que aquí recibe el nombre de lapicera. A partir de cierto momento se permitió que los alumnos usaran lo que les resultara cómodo para escribir, pero las maestras seguían hablando de la lapicera, y por lo que veo, para quienes aprendieron a escribir desde 1985 puede ser que cualquier birome (bolígrafo) que tenga un aspecto barroco o funciones adicionales sea "la lapicera". 

Quizá la diferencia se dé en los elementos de escritura que no usan una esferilla de tinta grasa (esferográfica, birome o bolígrafo) ni tampoco una pluma tipo cucharita o sus descendientes (pluma fuente), por ejemplo las que usan tinta en forma de gel. Yo las pido como biromes de gel, pero otros quizá las pidan como lapiceras de gel.


----------



## ismael37

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> No es tanto que en México se entienda como "pluma", (que sería un "bolígrafo" o una "pluma fuente", es decir, se escribe con tinta), sino que usamos "lapicero" para referirnos a esto, que también llamamos "portaminas", y que para nosotros es diferente de un lápiz.
> 
> Tal vez lo que entendieron cuando dijiste "lapicero" es el bote donde se ponen los lápices, que también puede ser.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:

La situación fue algo así. Hace unos seis años yo daba clase a un grupo de adolescentes mexicanos y uno de ellos me pidió un lapicero/lápiz (sigo sin recordar cuál de las dos). Yo le di un lápiz (de madera) y el me dijo que eso no era lo que me había pedido. A partir de ahí nos pasamos diez minutos decidiendo qué era qué. Entre ellos tampoco se ponían de acuerdo, por eso dije lo de "en algunas partes de México".

Este hilo ha resultado interesante. Cuando viajemos por ahí y nos entren ganas de escribir y no tengamos con qué, a ver cómo nos aclaramos para conseguir lápices, lapiceros, lapiceras, portaminas,plumas, biromes, plumas fuente... No pensé yo que hubiera tantas diferencias.


----------



## Mangato

A la vez que avanzan las teconlogías, se produce el progresivo abandono de la escritura manual, y como consecuencia, también se va perdiendo, o confundiendo, el léxico, de los objetos empleados. Sí, yo recuerdo lejanamente la* pizarra* y el *pizarrín*, llamado por acá también pizarrillo, como algo propio de la penuria educativa y económica de la posguerra, lo mismo que el cabás y el cartapacio, y otro elemento prácticamente desaparecido: *el lápiz tinta. *Recuerdo la obligatoriedad de realizar los exámenes oficiales de ingreso en bachillerato, con estos elementos. Tinta o lapiz-tinta. 
Acabo de releer los interesantes post, y me sorprende la utilización de las mismas palabras para definir objetos diferentes, así como el uso de algunas palabras con carácter regional, que por aquí son prácticamente desconocidas, como *el birome*, acrónimo de los nombres de los inventortes, Biro y Meyne, de nuestro popular "*boli".* También extraño que no haya aparecido el nombre de nuestra *estilográfica*, nombre utilizado para designar a lo que en América se conocía como *pluma fuente*, en la época de la transición de la pluma de tintero (aquella que se ensartaba en el *canutillo*)*,* a la que, como señal de progreso y modernidad y elegancia, se impuso en mi bachillerato. Por aquí llamar *lápiz, lapicero, o lapicera* a una *pluma*, nos suena tan equivocado como llamar agua al vino. 
Buen domingo a todos
MG


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.elbalero.gob.mx/tija/tija38/prueba.swf


Hola, parece que nadie ha mencionado la palabra tan horrible
para nosotros “pluma atómica”. Pues, nosotros sufrimos dos 
bombas atómicas.

¿Por qué se llama “ la pluma atómica” ese artículo de escritorio ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cristina.

Lápiz es la más utilizada, aunque hay gente (poca) que utiliza lapicero.
Pizarrín no sabía lo que era, sabía que era "pene" en el lenguaje infantil, así como lapicero, como bien ha apuntado alguien, aunque me suena también a infantil y antiguo, como sinónimos de pilila.


----------



## Mangato

Hiro Sasaki said:


> http://www.elbalero.gob.mx/tija/tija38/prueba.swf
> 
> 
> Hola, parece que nadie ha mencionado la palabra tan horrible
> para nosotros “pluma atómica”. Pues, nosotros sufrimos dos
> bombas atómicas.
> 
> ¿Por qué se llama “ la pluma atómica” ese artículo de escritorio ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Es la primera vez que encuentro el término, y he tenido que ir al artículo de la tija, para averiguar que se trata de nuestro querido "boli". Será mejor esperar a que se levante algún mexicano y nos cuente. Claro que a esa hora tú ya te habrás dormido. Problemas de utilizar un horario tan adelantado

Saludos desde la otra parte del mundo 

Mangato


----------



## Heize

Supongo que ya lo tendrás, claro, pero por las dudas...

Lapicera ( algunas partes de lat. América) = Bolígrafo ( España). Creo que en Argentina y en partes de mi país también se dice  "Birome" 
Lapicero(actualmente) o portaminas (España) = lápiz mecánico ( algunas partes de lat. América)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mangato said:


> Es la primera vez que encuentro el término, y he tenido que ir al artículo de la tija, para averiguar que se trata de nuestro querido "boli". Será mejor esperar a que se levante algún mexicano y nos cuente. Claro que a esa hora tú ya te habrás dormido. Problemas de utilizar un horario tan adelantado
> 
> Saludos desde la otra parte del mundo
> 
> Mangato


 
Hola, Mangato,

Los mexicanos ya enviaron sus comentarios pero no han mencionado
nada sobre  “pluma atómica”. Quizá ellos sean cómplices de ese presidente norteamericanos en el crimen de la matanza masiva y efectiva !!
 
Ellos no quieren que se destape el verdadero hecho !!

Perdonen mis queridos amigos mexicanos mi broma.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Heize

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, Mangato,
> 
> Los mexicanos ya enviaron sus comentarios pero no han mencionado
> nada sobre  “pluma atómica”. Quizá ellos sean cómplices de ese presidente norteamericanos en el crimen de la matanza masiva y efectiva !!
> 
> Ellos no quieren que se destape el verdadero hecho !!
> 
> Perdonen mis queridos amigos mexicanos mi broma.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Espero que te sepan perdonar la broma , es de bastante mal gusto...

Por mi parte nunca había oído hablar de "Pluma atómica"

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Es un poco salirse del hilo, pero ya que lo han mencionado lo diré.
Con el bolígrafo ocurre como con el "tomate" catalán, que se denomina de muchas maneras:
El bolígrafo se llama *lapicero* en América Central ( C.Rica, Guatemala, Honduras entre otras) y Perú . El *lapicero* en México es nuestro portaminas. 
En Bolivia se llama puntabola. Familiarmente se llama esfero en Colombia y Ecuador (en el DRAE viene esferográfic@)
Se llama *lápiz de pasta* en Chile.
El bolígrafo se llama *pluma atómica* en México.
Birome en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay.
*Lapicera* en Argentina, Bolivia y Uruguay.


----------



## Heize

Genial tu post, Cristina. De verdad, el castellano es un quebradero de cabeza...

Saludos


----------



## Linafel

Desde niña he usado "lapicero" para referirme al instrumento de madera con mina de grafito para escribir. "Lápiz" lo he aprendido como un acortamiento de "lapicero" y, aunque yo no lo suelo usar, en Logroño sí se dice.

Sin embargo, hace poco he conocido a gente que usa "lapicero" para el bote donde se guardan éstos y otros útiles de escritura. A mi lapicero le llaman "lápiz". Estas personas son del centro y sur de España (Extremadura, Castilla la Mancha y Canarias).


----------



## horusankh

Hiro Sasaki said:


> http://www.elbalero.gob.mx/tija/tija38/prueba.swf
> 
> 
> Hola, parece que nadie ha mencionado la palabra tan horrible
> para nosotros “pluma atómica”. Pues, nosotros sufrimos dos
> bombas atómicas.
> 
> ¿Por qué se llama “ la pluma atómica” ese artículo de escritorio ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro:

Pues desconozco a ciencia cierta la razón por la que le llamemos "pluma atómica", pero siempre he creído que se deba a que la esfera del bolígrafo permitió una escritura más fina (delgada) que con la pluma fuente, y entonces asociamos dicha esfera con un átomo, ya sé, aveces exageramos , pero nada que ver con energía nuclear .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

horusankh said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> Pues desconozco a ciencia cierta la razón por la que le llamemos "pluma atómica", pero siempre he creído que se deba a que la esfera del bolígrafo permitió una escritura más fina (delgada) que con la pluma fuente, y entonces asociamos dicha esfera con un átomo, ya sé, aveces exageramos , pero nada que ver con energía nuclear .


 

Gracias, no he visto un átomo. No sé cómo es un átomo de hierro 
ni de uranio, Pero, ¿es como una bolita ?  Parece que 
la educación en su país está muy desarrolada.


saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Polizón

*Hilos Unidos*
*Pregunta Nueva*​Hola a todos:

En los diversos países que conozco y a traves de libros, revistas, televisión y cuando medio me lo ha permitido, he notado que al bolígrafo se le denomina de diferentes maneras. Por acá lo más usual es lapicero (de tinta seca, de tinta líquida, color rojo, azul, fino, baratito nomás, etc.)

Veo en el DRAE que la denominación varía según países.

¿Qué otras denominaciones le dan al bolígrafo?

En Bogotá —según recuerdo— le dicen “esfero”.

Saludos y gracias.

Polizón


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

En Argentina: *birome*.


----------



## Chinchilla

Aquí se dice lápiz de pasta, o lápiz de tinta, según el contenido...

saludos
Chin


----------



## Pinairun

En España casi se ha quedado en "boli".

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues entre mis compañeros de trabajo usamos "máquina de escribir"
Eso sí, cuando estamos de muy buen humor


----------



## Polizón

**** Los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)

Gracias Martine. No pensé que hubiera un instrumento tan sencillo y universal que fuera denominado de tantas maneras en español. Ni siquiera en un país logran ponerse de acuerdo qué es exactamente qué.
Nuevamente gracias.
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana: lapicero.

Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia yo siempre he usado indistintamente "lapicero" y "bolígrafo"; se dice también "esfero", pero es una cosa más local. Sin embargo, si alguien me pide un "birome", tendría que salir corriendo al diccionario.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Polizón said:


> Gracias Martine. No pensé que hubiera un instrumento tan sencillo y universal que fuera denominado de tantas maneras en español. Ni siquiera en un país logran ponerse de acuerdo qué es exactamente qué.
> Nuevamente gracias.
> Saludos.
> Polizón


Creo que si cambia de lugar en lugar.
Aquí aun cuando se entiende bolígrafo, se prefiere pluma. Sin embargo no creo que sea igual en todo el país, porque recuerdo haberle oído en dos ocasiones a alguien del interior referirse a la pluma “bolígrafo” como lapicera.

Para mí un lapicero o una lapicera es ese lápiz mecánico que usa minas , pero haciendo memoria recuerdo que en la primaria hice un lapicero  con una lata que decoramos para colocar mis lápices, plumas y colores. Creo que de aquí en adelante usare lapicero para el bote de los lápices y lapicera para el lápiz mecánico y así me evito confusiones . 

Pero es que la tecnología a veces complica las cosas, ya el otro día me encontrado con una pluma “bolígrafo” con toda la finta de lápiz, de hecho creí que era lápiz, pero en vez de tinta lo que tiene es grafito líquido, e ignoro cómo se llama este nuevo engendro .


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aunque me salgo algo del tema, quiero poner una palabra que se usaba mucho cuando yo era pequeño y que yo todavía la digo:

De la RAE:
*plumier**.*
(Del fr. _plumier_).

*1. *m. Caja o estuche que sirve para guardar plumas, lápices, etc.

Este enlace es sólo un ejemplo:

http://www.regaloempresas.com/productosg/g/3340.jpg

Un saludo


----------



## Mangato

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Aunque me salgo algo del tema, quiero poner una palabra que se usaba mucho cuando yo era pequeño y que yo todavía la digo:
> 
> De la RAE:
> *plumier**.*
> (Del fr. _plumier_).
> 
> *1. *m. Caja o estuche que sirve para guardar plumas, lápices, etc.
> 
> Este enlace es sólo un ejemplo:
> 
> http://www.regaloempresas.com/productosg/g/3340.jpg
> 
> Un saludo


 
Bienvenido al selecto club de los _plumieristas._ Aquí discutimos


----------



## Juan Nadie

Hola a todos. Me acabo de leer este hilo y no puedo menos que contribuir un poco.

Tal y como yo lo conozco:
Lápiz y lapicero vienen a ser lo mismo. Lápiz siendo una forma abreviada de lapicero. Sería una mina de grafito recubierta de madera.
Lapicera sería el artefacto mecánico que utiliza las minas previamente introducidas.
Una mina sería un cilindro largo y de diámetro pequeño, de grafito. Estas se guardan en un portaminas.
Boli y bolígrafo serían también lo mismo (como lápiz y lapicero), sólo que estos suelen ser de plástico y llevan un cilindro con tinta y escriben con la 'bolita'.
Una pluma con su tintero sería aquella (ya antigua, ya) que proviene de un ave.
Pluma estilográfica, o estilográfica, sería la versión moderna de esto, que lleva cartuchos de tinta en su interior. La estilográfica escribe con el plumín.
También está el rotring, útil siempre pedido para dibujo técnico.

Luego estarían el portalápices o bote de lápices, estuches (de tela, metal, de plástico), plumier (de madera) y el pizarrín (de esa posguerra).

Si alguno se me olvida, ya editaré este mensaje completando la información.

Saludos.


----------



## Erion

Buenas, soy nuevo por aquí pero me surgieron varias dudas con respecto a tanto lexico aquí manejado. Espero de la manera más atenta me las puedan responder.

Aquellos Mexicanos que afirman que el lapicero es ese lapiz mecanico con minas de grafito. ¿De que región de México son? Esto por lo siguiente; yo he vivido en distintas partes de la República mexicana y dejenme decirles que cuando pedía un lapicero en cualquier "papelería" me ofrecian algún boligrafo o pluma de cualquier marca.

Y otra, que va en un tono algo más personal.


Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, no he visto un átomo. No sé cómo es un átomo de hierro
> ni de uranio, Pero, ¿es como una bolita ?  Parece que
> la educación en su país está muy desarrolada.
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro sasaki



Me perdonan el comentario, pero cuando llegué hasta punto donde se da la respuesta, mi pensar sobre el foro era otro. Un tono mas serio.

Y si es que el señor Sasaki puede hacer bromas sarcásticas, no veo por qué no decirle que es una Gran Respuesta de su parte y un Enorme Aporte al foro. Una ultime pregunta antes de pasar a lo que realmente importa. ¿Es hablante nativo del Japonés?

En fin, no vine a discutir ni a quejarme, vengo a hacer mi aportación sobre como se conocen, en toda la República mexicana todos los lugares de México donde yo he estado, los terminos que han mencionado antes:


*Lápiz*.- Es el objeto de madera con un centro de grafito, que según creo todos conocemos con ese termino.
*Lapicero*.- Conocido como Boligrafo, Pluma o Pluma atómica (Se le denominó atómica por que era tán revolucionaría, que se le atribuían poderes atómicos y por que en su elaboración debian trabajarse partes muy diminutas [Recuerden que la maunfactura en sus inicios era "manual"]). 
*Lapicera*.- O bien porta lapices. Generalmente es un estuche de forma rectangular donde se suelen transpórtar lapices, lapiceros, colores, así como tambien gomas/borradores y sacapuntas/afiladores. Aunque tambien los hay de distintas formas y pueden ser plasticos, metalicos, o incluso hechos con tela en el caso de tener forma de bolsa pequeña.
*Portaminas.-* El siempre bien confundido Lápiz de Puntillas. Este aparato es parecido a un boligrafo en forma, pero con la diferencia que en lugar de tinta y una esfera en la punta, tiene un hueco y un mecanismo que le permite introducir una mina (maldicho puntilla) y ajustarla para escribir con ella.
*Lápiz de Puntillas.*- Esté quizá lo han escuchado mas de alguna ves, y los mexicanos en algunas regiones lo confunden con el anteriormente dicho portaminas. Pero este instrumento es solo un cilindro hueco, en el que se le pueden introducir Puntillas, pueden ser de colores o solo de grafito y se colocan una detrás de la otra dentro del cilindro.

Para mi que el término "Pluma" está mal usado ahora, puesto que las usadas para escribir eran literalmente eso, plumas de ave afiladas.

Cabe aclarar algo con el Boligrafo o Birome, en un principio, el birome (nombre compuesto a partir de los apelativos de sus creadores: Biro y Meyne)  o Pluma atómica,  era un cilindro que contenía tinta del mismo tipo usado por las imprentas, y su punta no era precisamente esférica. Tiempo después el famosísimo Marcel Bich, revolucinó el Birome al reemplazar la punta de este por una completamente esférica, haciendoló más funcional aún. En realidad no era tan revolucional, solo un pequeño ajuste al 50 años mas viejo Birome, pero dado que su patente habia caducado, Bich patentó su creación el Boligrafo siendo la primer marca de boligrafos la que lleva su apelativo; BIC.

Saludos y un placer estar por aquí.

Tschüss


Pd. Habia puesto algunos links a imagenes para que quedara mas claro, pero no me permite por ser n00b, lo siento.


----------



## mirx

Erion said:


> Aquellos Mexicanos que afirman que el lapicero es ese lapiz mecanico con minas de grafito. ¿De que región de México son? Esto por lo siguiente; yo he vivido en distintas partes de la República mexicana y dejenme decirles que cuando pedía un lapicero en cualquier "papelería" me ofrecian algún boligrafo o pluma de cualquier marca.



Horus es del centro-oeste, de Guadalajara; yo del norte (Durango) y Humberto de más al norte (creo que Tijuana). Y sí, por aquí un lapicero es el estuche, pluma el bolígrafo, y lapiceras son los lápices mecánicos o los lápices de puntillas que descrbiste al final de tu aportación.

Mis primos del Michoacán llamaban lapicero a las plumas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un lapicero es el lápiz mecánico. Al bolígrafo le decimos pluma (sea Bic o Mont Blanc).


----------



## Polizón

Erion said:


> Me perdonan el comentario, pero cuando llegué hasta punto donde se da la respuesta, mi pensar sobre el foro era otro. Un tono mas serio.
> 
> Y si es que el señor Sasaki puede hacer bromas sarcásticas, no veo por qué no decirle que es una Gran Respuesta de su parte y un Enorme Aporte al foro. Una ultime pregunta antes de pasar a lo que realmente importa. ¿Es hablante nativo del Japonés?


 
Hola Erión:

No soy mexicano, pero en un país de casi dos millones de kilómetros cuadrados y de más de cien millones de habitantes, hay muchas posibilidades de que la denominación de un objeto varíe de una región a otra. 

España es un ejemplo de ello. Tiene un territorio menor a la mitad del Perú y sin embargo cada región (Cataluña, Andalucía, Navarra, etc.) tiene sus propias expresiones. 

Aquí, quizás la homogenización de la educación durante la dictadura militar de los setentas hizo que la terminología de los útiles escolares practicamente no varíe. Por eso, lapicero -para los peruanos- es un bolígrafo y lápiz es el de madera con centro de grafito.

Este foro sirve precisamente -entre otras funciones- para identificar en qué lugares de habla hispana se habla de una u otra manera. Con más de cuatrocientos millones de hispanohablantes en el mundo la variedad es una verdad de perogrullo. 

De verdad yo he aprendido mucho en este foro y creo tener amigos entre quienes participan en él. Uno de ellos es Hiro, que es realmente japonés y una persona muy querida en este foro. Algunos participan de manera muy académica, otros le ponen un poco de humor, pero no por ello deja de ser interesante leer un hilo. 

Gracias por tu aporte.

Saludos,

Polizón.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Por segunda vez, en serio, quiero saber cúal es la etimologia de 
"pluma atómica".


http://licitaciones.dgmarket.com/tenders/np-notice.do~3322132



saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ManPaisa

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Por segunda vez, en serio, quiero saber cúal es la etimologia de "pluma atómica".


_*Pluma atómica*_ es un término mexicano que equivale a _bolígrafo_.  Nació en la década de los cincuenta del siglo pasado, época en que las pruebas y otras cosas atómicas estaban de moda.

Un caso similar existe (¿existió) en Colombia, donde a la _olla de presión_ a menudo la llamaban _*olla atómica*_.

Evidentemente, se trata de nombres llamativos y oportunistas, creados con fines mercadólogicos y publicitarios.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ManPaisa said:


> _*Pluma atómica*_ es un término mexicano que equivale a _bolígrafo_. Nació en la década de los cincuenta del siglo pasado, época en que las pruebas y otras cosas atómicas estaban de moda.
> 
> Un caso similar existe (¿existió) en Colombia, donde a la _olla de presión_ a menudo la llamaban _*olla atómica*_.
> 
> Evidentemente, se trata de nombres llamativos y oportunistas, creados con fines mercadólogicos y publicitarios.


 
Muchas gracias,

Ya esta claro.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## papisexy

buenos dias que suerte, te voy a espicar algo bien sencillo, tienes que tener encuenta la ignorancia del ser humano y su lugar de origen aunado con su estilo de habar, yo soy de mexico y de la parte donde creci se les menciiona difente asi como dice ismael37. en mismo mexico los chilangos hablan diferente que los costenos y nortenos, para mi lapiz es el de madera, y lapicero es la pluma o el boligrafo.
 ejemplos, en mexico ( TE HACES PATO) es hacerse tonto, en puerto rico, honduras, y el salvador como en otros lugares es te haces maricon, joto, o maniado.
en mexico la exprecion ( COMISTES GALLO) es estas enojado(a) y en el salavador es acabas de tener sexo.
pero lo mas inpotante es que cada quien o cada cultura es diferente y hablan segun su region.

atte; el papisexy,   ay nos vidrios





quesuerte said:


> !Hola a todos¡
> 
> Tengo una preguntita sobre la palabra "lapicero". Cuando estaba en Alicante dije "lapicero" y todos se burlaron de mí! Pero en Salamanca, los estudiantes la uso tanto como los profesores. Yo, personalmente, pensé que era una palabra latina, pero ya me parece que no...
> 
> ¿Qué opináis sobre el uso de esta palabra? ¿La usáis? ¡Quiero oír vuestras opiniones!
> 
> Un montón de besos


----------



## proton

El lápiz es la barrita mineral, generalmente de grafito, que produce el dibujo. Lapicero es el cilindro o prisma, normalmente de madera, que encierra el lápiz, y que sirve para protegerlo y poder usarlo sin mancharse.


----------



## Jonno

Puede que esa sea la definición "formal", pero por aquí lápiz y lapicero son sinónimos absolutos y sirven para describir el instrumento completo. Lo que según esa definición se llama lápiz siempre le hemos llamado mina. Hablo del uso común.


----------



## germanbz

quesuerte said:


> !Hola a todos¡
> 
> Tengo una preguntita sobre la palabra "lapicero". Cuando estaba en Alicante dije "lapicero" y todos se burlaron de mí! Pero en Salamanca, los estudiantes la uso tanto como los profesores. Yo, personalmente, pensé que era una palabra latina, pero ya me parece que no...
> 
> ¿Qué opináis sobre el uso de esta palabra? ¿La usáis? ¡Quiero oír vuestras opiniones!
> 
> Un montón de besos



Personalmente _lapicero _es una palabra que asocio a mis abuelos o a profesores mayores en mi infancia, una forma anticuada de decir "lápiz".
*Lápiz,* es el de madera de toda la vida.
*Portaminas *(el que más uso)
*Bolígrafo.* Referido a los que tienen concretamente punta de bolígrafo al estilo Bic.
*Roller*.  (cada vez más ganando posiciones determinada marca) *Un pilot*.


----------



## Rolfi

Hola:
Sólo quería aportar que por acá abajo "birome" lleva artículo femenino. Es LA birome y no "el" birome.
En cuanto a las Rotring, cuando estudiaba en la escuela técnica (hace ya varios años), las llamabamos tambien "puntas para dibujo técnico".
Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Dice el DRAE de *esferográfico* que es lo mismo que *bolígrafo* en Colombia y Ecuador. ¿Lo podrían confirmar? Nunca ví ni oí este término. El que sí vi, en publicidad española de los años 1950, es el de *esferógrafo*, vocablo todavía más misterioso que el primero que cité.


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Ludaico said:


> Dice el DRAE de *esferográfico* que es lo mismo que *bolígrafo* en Colombia y Ecuador. ¿Lo podrían confirmar? Nunca ví ni oí este término. El que sí vi, en publicidad española de los años 1950, es el de *esferógrafo*, vocablo todavía más misterioso que el primero que cité.



Soy de Ecuador y lo confirmo. Esfera = Bola. Esferográfico = Bolígrafo. En lenguaje coloquial, es común la abreviatura "esfero" .


----------



## Ludaico

Silver Sapphire said:


> Soy de Ecuador y lo confirmo. Esfera = Bola. Esferográfico = Bolígrafo. En lenguaje coloquial, es común la abreviatura "esfero" .



Gracias. ¿*El* esfero o *la* esfero?


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Ludaico said:


> Gracias. ¿*El* esfero o *la* esfero?



El esfero. 

Lo que nunca había escuchado es lo de "esferógrafo", pero tiene sentido.


----------



## Ludaico

Silver Sapphire said:


> El esfero.
> 
> Lo que nunca había escuchado es lo de "esferógrafo", pero tiene sentido.



Gracias. Pinchando *aquí* se puede ver un anuncio publicitario de 1947 de un *esferógrafo*. Y, *aquí*, otro del mismo año de un *esferógrafo o pluma de tinta continua*


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Ludaico said:


> Gracias. Pinchando *aquí* se puede ver un anuncio publicitario de 1947 de un *esferógrafo*.



Gracias. El anuncio confirma que sí sería lo mismo que un esferográfico o bolígrafo, porque dice que es de tinta continua y con punto de bola.


----------



## Ludaico

Ya hace muchos años este era un tema que le interesaba al filólogo y miembro de la Reales Academias, Española y de la Historia, don Dámaso Alonso. Lo ponía como ejemplo de la dispersión de vocablos que se producía en los diversos países de habla española. En una entrevista de 1969, siendo presidente de la RAE nombraba algunos de los términos de este hilo. Quince años más tarde volvía sobre el mismo tema.


----------



## felo4444

ismael37 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España se usan _lápiz _y _lapicero_, aunque _lápiz_ es más común. No entiendo por qué se rieron cuando dijiste _lapicero_.
> Hablando con algunos mexicanos descubrí que en algunas partes de México una de las dos palabras, no recuerdo cuál, también se entiende como bolígrafo (España) o pluma (México).
> 
> Un saludo.



En Cuba utilizamos lapicero para referirnos a un tipo de boli,normalmente aquellos tipos de boli a los que no se les puede poner recambio pero aquí en barcelona he oído que la usan para referirse al portalápices.


----------



## stramin

Hola a todos, este es mi primera publicación, en mi opinión, las palabras terminadas en "ero" y "era" como sufijo de una palabra son para referirse a cosas que es para algo relacionado con esa palabra:

Carnicero, es alguien que vende carne.
Ropero, es un contenedor que tiene ropa.
Guantera, es el recipiente que guarda los guantes.
Sombrero, es algo que hace sombra.
Cocinero, es alguien que cocina.
Plumero, es un instrumento que tiene plumas.
Cartero, es alguien que reparte cartas.
perchera: es un mueble que tiene perchas.
librero: es un mueble que tiene libros, una tienda que vende libros, una persona que vende libros o un lugar que almacena libros...

Por lo tanto:

Lapicero es un contenedor de lapices o un vendedor de lapices.

Al menos eso sería usando la lógica que todos usamos... corríjanme si me equivoco


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes stramin:

¡Bienvenida a WR!
Gracias por tu aportación.


stramin said:


> Al menos eso sería usando la lógica que todos usamos... corríjanme si me equivoco


Desgraciadamente el idioma no se rige por las reglas de la lógica sino por las de la necesidad y las necesidades varían a lo largo de los siglos, incluso a lo largo de pocos años (ver el cambiazo que ha dado la informática y el uso de internet a los idiomas... y lo estamos viendo).

Hasta luego


----------



## stramin

Es una lastima, me decepciona un poco saber que no haya lógica en las palabras, como sucede en otros idiomas... donde los prefijos y sufijos tienen su razón de ser, bueno, al menos he aprendido algo nuevo, gracias


----------



## Peón

¡Pero es que no existen los vendedores de lápices!, salvo que consideres así a don Staedtler.

Supongo que por eso llamamos lapicero sólo a nuestro humilde y nunca suficientemente ponderado contenedor de lápices y similares.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

stramin said:


> Es una lastima, me decepciona un poco saber que no haya lógica en las palabras, como sucede en otros idiomas... donde los prefijos y sufijos tienen su razón de ser, bueno, al menos he aprendido algo nuevo, gracias


Salvo que estés hablando de idiomas artificiales como el esperanto, creo que todos los idiomas tienen sus irregularidades y excepciones. El sufijo -ero tiene su razón de ser... pero las palabras tienen vida propia. Por alguna razón "lapicero" en España y otros países es un utensilio para escribir y no quien los vende o la caja donde se guardan. Puede que el contenido haya tomado el nombre del contenedor, o puede que el propio utensilio se considerara un contenedor de la mina (_lapis_, piedra en latín).


----------



## stramin

Me parece aceptable la teoría de que el contenido haya tomado el nombre del contenedor con el tiempo, no sabia que lapis significaba piedra, vaya... entonces un "lapicero" contiene la mina (piedra).

Vendedores de lapices si hay... en las calles he visto hasta vendedores de fósforos, de todos modos era solo un ejemplo


----------



## scanese

En Paraguay decimos bolígrafo y birome (con menor frecuencia). Un lapicero es una pluma antigua a la que se cargaba tinta.


----------

